# ok another lets see your dog thread!



## sweetrelease (May 21, 2008)

this is my boy fisher ah!


----------



## sweetrelease (May 21, 2008)

now all shaved up with his best bud hank!!





 guess i'm just bored![]


----------



## sweetrelease (May 21, 2008)

gettin some air ,show off lol !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

Cool shot of your dog jumping..

 Here is Zoey .........German short hair


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

Time for a bath.Or is it?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

My dads dog smokey.He has wolf in him.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

Chrisy the cat & Jethro the coon hound.................... (may he rest in dog heaven)


----------



## lego110 (May 21, 2008)

my dogs leg-o and lucy[/align]


----------



## adshepard (May 21, 2008)

Our dog Duncan in the chilly waters of Downeast Maine.  He's a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.  Essentially they are bred to lure curious ducks near a hunter by playing in the water.  He loves to dig around along the shore in shallow  water turning over and retrieving rocks.  He'll find one he likes, dip his head under and carry it on shore.  You can show him one , throw it in the shallows and he'll retrieve it too.

 Alan


----------



## lego110 (May 21, 2008)

here are my dogs leg-o and lucy


----------



## sweetrelease (May 21, 2008)

nice guys your dogs are way cool.rick zoey under the sink is funny shi* my man.lego110 that is one hell of a set of teeth there[] adshepard that is one nice lookin dog my friend! ,matt


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 21, 2008)

our dog Buddy. he's about 2 yrs. old in this picture. other than chasing squirrels, his favorite pastime is swimming after sticks thrown in the Lehigh River down the street from our house. his second favorite pastime is cleaning out the bottom of ice cream containers...................  great thread all.

 Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2008)

Fido, on top my computer monitor. He is an Irish Mouser Hound.


----------



## sweetrelease (May 21, 2008)

oh dad stop with the pictures please!!


----------



## sweetrelease (May 21, 2008)

some more of his crasy jumps , maybe 25 feet or more[8|] crasy dog!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

I sent this one to channel 10 the today show, and zoey was a star for a day on pet parade lol ....................(notice the purple nails)[8D]


----------



## sweetrelease (May 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I sent this one to channel 10 the today show, and zoey was a star for a day on pet parade lol ....................(notice the purple nails)[8D]


 funny rick she's a star!!.by the way i have those two mags for you just get me your address and i'll send them out bro!, matt


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 21, 2008)

Here's Teddy the old man around here. He's around 11 now. Struck fear in many a heart. Seen him put 8 of S.C.s finest back in their cars. Glad they didn't shoot him that day. [they took me though, 8 of them for me.I musta been a bad man.] He's been a good one.I'm afraid this is gonna be his last summer, he's mighty tired.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 21, 2008)

Kitty Kat. It's not mine. Well it lives here,kinda. Baby daughters. And DAMN IT shes been bad again. I've told her and told her and told her. "Ya see whats happened to me". Ask me where I just her got her from. Hell I hear her in there now saying whats she not gonna do anymore at this very second. Getting smarter at 24. She now has a new old place to live,and she's on restriction[]


----------



## JustGlass (May 22, 2008)

Heres a pic of my dog potter.


----------



## JustGlass (May 22, 2008)

Try again heres a pic of my dog potter.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2008)

My cat Crissy likes (fresh) rooster, not that canned chit.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (May 22, 2008)

Heeeeeerreee's Gracie.  With and without long hair.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (May 22, 2008)

Playing


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (May 22, 2008)

Angel and Church the cats


----------



## jane8851 (May 22, 2008)

Here's Abby. She's a ferocious American Bulldog.


----------



## jane8851 (May 22, 2008)

And here's a rare breed, the African Grey Guard Parrot. She guards the bread.


----------



## jane8851 (May 22, 2008)

Here she is with her friend Naked Beaker. He plucked his feathers out when he was young and they never grew back, hence the name. The African Grey's name is Merlin, named before we knew she was a girl. They're both 14 years old which is still young for parrots. They can live to be 70-80 years old.


----------



## beendiggin (May 22, 2008)

Here's Moxie,  playing dressup


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2008)

Brother and sister Mark Darcy and Veronica


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2008)

Here is a picture I took of her when she was a kitten.  Her back legs are wobbly, and her nose runs because the mom had distemper when she was pregnant.  She does just fine, though and she's healthy and happy now.  Her brother nursed her back to health and is probably the reason she survived.


----------



## jane8851 (May 23, 2008)

beendiggin, I have to say Moxie looks kinda embarrassed to have her photo taken in that outfit. Pretty pup though.


----------



## jane8851 (May 23, 2008)

lobey, you're a riot. Pelicans!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2008)

Looks like the dog thread turned pussy [8D] Meowww


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 23, 2008)

This is Brown Dog I don't own him nor do I know who does. Nearest neighbors are a mile through the woods. I guess he just likes my food, hangs out here a lot w/ Black Dog whom I don't like. I'm ok w/ Brown Dog.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 23, 2008)

This is low morals Luka. I hope them puppies she cooking don't belong to Brown Dog or Black Dog. I'll know in a few days.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 23, 2008)

This old man says "I might be old,but I can still get hung up. Don't belive me just ask Miss Luka" I hope he's the daddy.


----------



## towhead (May 23, 2008)

My buddy....English Mastiff....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2008)

Wow! that boy looks like a horse [8D] I saw that pic before on a old pet thread I think.


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> This is low morals Luka. I hope them puppies she cooking don't belong to Brown Dog or Black Dog. I'll know in a few days.
> 
> Are you going to do a paternity test?[]


----------



## madman (May 24, 2008)

aaa heres my dog  errr  cat  mike


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2008)

That cat is totally adorable, madman!


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2008)

Oliver.  I love taking pictures, especially animals.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2008)

Oliver says 'thank you'...Bobbisox wants to know where her pic is?...<laughing> Thanks Laur,...great pic(s)


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2008)

Say hello to my litte friend..pissedofkitty
 he hates dogs![]


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2008)

He reminds me of my old cat who weighed 23 lbs.  He was healthy as a horse and acted more like a dog than a cat.  Rest in peace Peabo.


----------



## towhead (May 25, 2008)

Yes Rick, he is quite a "horse", but a gentle one at that....he likes to sit on your feet and lean on you....


----------



## arthur (May 25, 2008)

our 3 snow dogs  Kascha is the alpha black and grey
 Jordi the red one in the front #2 dog both females and the big guy in the back red one is Andy #3  The girls always keep him in line!!!!!  arthur


----------



## towhead (May 28, 2008)

x


----------



## aridice53 (May 31, 2008)

This is such a great thread!! I'm lovin' it!!!
 Here's Larry, the man I take care of with Moochie on his lap, and Scruffy on the floor, my boys!!  LOL!!!


----------



## aridice53 (May 31, 2008)

Can't forget my hard workin' little buddy, screencleaner!!  LOL!!


----------



## Stardust (Jun 23, 2008)

*I've enjoyed seeing all these pictures of members pets. they are just beautiful. They say owners look like their pets. I wonder, do they?*

*this is in memory of one of my best friends ever. i also thought some of you might like it to find comfort or to pass on to others when they lose their pet. as pet lovers, many people don't understand the loss of a pet or how much their life meant to us. a pet is a special gift, that gives us love and joy throughout our time shared together. We pick each other and the adventure begins...*

*a pet lover is a special person and when they lose their special family member they need support from others. this is something that brought me comfort and i have sent it to others along with my own personal sympathies.*

*The Rainbow Bridge*​*http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html*​


----------



## Stardust (Jun 23, 2008)

OsiaBoyce []

 What ever happened with your dog having puppies?
 Who was the father?
 Did you take pictures?
 Puppies are always cute?
 Something tells me you would have posted.
 I do hope that all went well.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 23, 2008)

ok some more of my man fisher!!






 he loves the water!!


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 23, 2008)

more of him at basto nj


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 23, 2008)

goin deep[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 23, 2008)

one more of fisher


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 23, 2008)

same day ,me and my son matt jr went "huntin" for bottles ,the thing in his hand is a potatoe rake[]good kid!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Zoey & B00


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

My other puppy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Just came across this lovely dog pic.
  Hey lobe what ever happened to Anna the kid?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 24, 2008)

This is what Low Morals Luka had. Mutts everyone of them. I guess Old Teddy did'nt have enough swimmies or got there late.[][][] Now I got 6 mutts to give away. I can do it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 24, 2008)

Tramp. Gonna be 3 weeks old Thur.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMwzr7KzICE shes not asking this question. Here he is. Have'nt seen hin since. Guess we can forget about child support.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 24, 2008)

[align=center]*Thanks for posting the pics of the puppies and mom.*[/align][align=center]*they are adorable.*[/align][align=center]*maybe you'll find some homes for them here.*[/align][align=center]*hope you'll post more when there up and walking.*[/align][align=center]*puppies always make me smile. []*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]* So,Congratulations, and sorry it wasn't the daddy*[/align][align=center]*you wanted it to be. Those Heinze57 breeds do*[/align][align=center]*make the best pets, or so they say. Good Luck*[/align][align=center]*as there seems to always be something interesting *[/align][align=center]*going on down there in that Beautiful Country *[/align][align=center]*where you live......*[/align][align=center]*Hope your Mom is doing well...and Paula..*[/align][align=center]*take care now.*[/align][align=center]*~stardust~*[/align][align=center][][/align]


----------



## T D (Jun 24, 2008)

Good stuff Patrick, it's amazing what some bitches will do for love!


----------



## T D (Jun 24, 2008)

or lust


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah thats right, I do remember her saying something about that before my 2 month vacation.[8D]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2008)

[align=center]Fisher seems like a real character with a lot of energy and  personalty! Reminds me of my pup. Matt Jr. is adorable and every boy should have a dog like that. I hope to be able to upload soon and show my boy. my new camera is great but now the software is so confusing. So I'm still trying to just figure that out. never could master uploading alone.[/align][align=center]a friend triend to help me.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]I loved seeing all the pets they are beautiful....[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Zoey and Boo are really cute together rickraoo. I love to see cats and dogs together. Wish I could have a cat also. [/align][align=center]AHHH-choo![/align][align=center]As, i love them and had them as a kid.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]I'd really love to see you owners holding your s pets or beside them too see if the saying is true.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*"People look like there Pets"*[/align][align=center]*is*[/align][align=center]*it really true?*[/align]


----------



## bigghouse (Jun 27, 2008)

> RICKJJ59W
> Super Member
> 
> 
> ...





> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Just came across this lovely dog pic.
> Hey lobe what ever happened to Anna the kid?


 

 im still here =]]]]]]]]]


----------



## glass man (Jun 27, 2008)

SIC HIM,GO GET VICK DOGGIE! GO FALCONS! [ some where]


----------



## madman (Jun 27, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Zoey & B00


----------



## madman (Jun 27, 2008)

heres some dug dogs, the giant poodle  with the flower basket in its mouth, takes the cake mike


----------



## capsoda (Jun 28, 2008)

My dog passed away last December but this wandered up and nearly died at my back door. She has been hanging around for about 3 months and would not let anyone get near her untill last Thursday week. The wife called and said come and touch this cat. Got to the door and she was giving it dry cat food. When I touched her she felt like she was already dead, nothing but skin and bones. After I yelled "whats wrong with you" (grossed me out and that is hard to do) I told Cindy to take away the dry food or the cat would die and to feed her sugar mixed in milk and caned tuna in small amounts every two hours. Took her to the vet the next morning and was told that besides being nearly starved to death that she was very healthy. No parasites or dieseases of any kind.

 She is a Blue Point Himalayan Persian, and will about 11lbs. When we first weighed here she only weighed 3.9lbs she was very dehidrated, lethargic and slept all the time. She is now at 4.7lbs playful. We call her Sasha and she responds to her new name well. She is 6 years old and loves to sit in my lap and run around the house. She gets along with the other cats good and doesn't mind getting a bath.

 Now I am not a cat person because I don't really like them and their dander plays hell with my allergies but I won't mistreat them. I have brought home 7 cats and God knows how many dogs (another story) because they were stranded. All the cats I brought home were abandoned in places that they couldn't survive in and would never have been found if I had not come along. Like I said I am not a cat person and I have killed more than my share of wild strays to keep them away from my birds but I wont strand animals and anyone who does should be horse whipped. These are my cats and I love them and will tollerate them because I saved them but I won't go out and buy a new kitty. Well, unless I am having them for supper. They do make good gravy when they are young. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Here she is. The bag she is on is hanging from the door knob about a foot off the floor.


----------



## T D (Jun 28, 2008)

I always had a dog growing up.  We used to think cats were for girls.  No dogs now, just these three:  Boxie, the mother, in the middle in the chair, Sam, the son, on the table, and BJ, with the eyes wide open.  The mom and son are just like dogs, they'll even follow you around.  Ole wildeyed BJ is as wild as they come, won't let you get near her.  Go figure...


----------



## T D (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry, got distracted


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

Warren, Sorry about your dog passing away this past December.I took it real hard when my had to be put down from cancer. The day I decided to do put her down on the car ride to the vet the song, "Spirit In The Sky" came on the radio as my guy and I turned the corner.Tears rolled down my cheeks and I know God was telling me I was doing the right thing as it was right up there with all the hardest things I ever did in my life. I loved that little girl so much!

That's a beauty of a kitty most that I had in the past walked into my life also. Allergies are too bad now. Although, I keep asking my doctor and she keeps saying no. TD your cat pic is adorable. I took some pics of my cockerpoo today as he loves the kiddie pool and then loves to roll in the mud and he's white. He looked so cute, but only an owner would think a dirty dog was cute. Right? []


----------



## T D (Jun 28, 2008)

foolin' around with the size


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

TD
 Are they related? Or am I seeing triple? I had one just like them named Jedi.
 Most of the cats I had acted like dogs. When I was in 1st grade my cat followed me to school 
 and the cat and I got sent to the principal's office and my Dad had to come to pick the cat up at
 school. LOL!


----------



## T D (Jun 28, 2008)

Mom is in the middle, son on top, daughter eyes wide open..


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 29, 2008)

This is Toby, Shep/Lab. He and I share the same B-day. He's 8 now, I call him grandpa, he's the best!


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 29, 2008)

Great post, btw! Here's my bird...she has many names...Sweet Pea, chicken head, boo-boo, tinkiewinks. She's a Bourke, have had her since she was a baby, hand raised.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 29, 2008)

Two more sweet pets. I've never seen a bird like that beautiful one. Does your bird talk? I use to have parakeets, Doves and raised finches. You learn a lot about life when you raise birds and watch the parents take care of their young. I'll never forgot the day I bought a new cage and put the babies in and they all came flying out as the cage was slightly too big. We all laughed after, but I thought I never caugh them all. The dog, thought he was in heaven, till I rounded her up. she used to just lie right by the cage and watch them. LOL. the days of being a camp director and the pets I'd end up with...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah that is why I took that pic Madman, there legs are in the same positions []


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 29, 2008)

This is Zac on HIS couch. 5 years old & spoiled rotten.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Check out the mustache!!!


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Here he is with his buddy, my youngest grandaughter.


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Grandaughters new hairdo. Plastic Easter eggs.


----------



## glass man (Jun 30, 2008)

PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Stardust (Jun 30, 2008)

Gary,
 Your dog is beautiful. Mine is half cocker spaniel with the long ears today is his 2nd birthday. I love your dog's mustache. Your granddaughter is precious. Love the hairdo. My special girl is 3 years old and dresses my dog up with dress up and jewelry. They are very funny together.

 I was talking to my best friend the other day and we were talking about dogs and she said she didn't get the doggy gene. I just can't imagine not having the doggy gene or any animal gene for my life has been so enriched by the pets that have touched my life......[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here are my two dogs.  Ginger and Trixie.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 30, 2008)

Now trixie.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2008)

here is BooBoo. Her name is really Six but she answers to either. She likes to check out my car mags to keep up with whats new. This is the one that is really mine. The other three belong to the wife and son.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know this guys name, but I think its Trouble...[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

This is pretty much what my dog is doing a good part of the day.


----------



## herphandler (Jul 3, 2008)

My dog Danny.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 3, 2008)

My Son and Blue ! And no that is not a cig in my sons mouth ...... that is a sucker ! LOL


----------



## passthebottle (Jul 4, 2008)

This is my dig partner- still looking for his first b.i.m.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

I was walking Zoey today and she went on a wabbit hunt. Well she never catches them but she has fun stalking,this time she got with in 4 feet.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought that was a cig right off the bat [] I was going to do a photo shop and put a lighter in his hand,but that would be wrong hahahah!


----------



## towhead (Jul 4, 2008)

My 1st Yellow Lab.... Jake


----------



## towhead (Jul 5, 2008)

My 2nd Yellow Lab-Buster.  He is hauling rocks out of the lake!


----------

